# icelandic sheep



## ohiogoatgirl (Oct 30, 2011)

not that i am gonna get any kind of chance to even think about getting sheep for like at least a few years... what does everyone think of this breed? also i'm a goat person so before i would seriously try to get any i have lots of learning to do about sheep. i also saw some pics of babydoll sheep. so cute but i really like the triple purpose things i read about the icelandics. thanks


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 30, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> not that i am gonna get any kind of chance to even think about getting sheep for like at least a few years... what does everyone think of this breed? also i'm a goat person so before i would seriously try to get any i have lots of learning to do about sheep. i also saw some pics of babydoll sheep. so cute but i really like the triple purpose things i read about the icelandics. thanks


What part of ohio? I am also thinking about getting Icelandics myself!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Oct 30, 2011)

harrison county. you?
i'm kind of into all livestock i just gotta remember to take it one project at a time ;D


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in Butler county


----------



## Shora (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello OhioGoatGirl,
 I have been waiting to get icelandic sheep for 5 years now, ever since I first read an article on them in CountrySide Mag. I really loves these sheep and can't wait to get my flock! I actually purchased a flock in summer of 09 but had to give it up do to this economy. Anyhow, sheep are a lot of work, but Icelandic's are considered a hardier breed due to the fact that they are such an ancient breed and developed under tough circumstances. Having actually raised goats (boer, spanish, and swiss alpines) I can say that these sheep are comparable as far as hardiness is concerned. In addition to their tri-purpose I think it is also worth mentioning that they are born with naturally short tails , thus keeping you from having to dock them. ( I detest this job!) As well as being both naturally polled and unpolled.(I also HATE polling!) Also the variety of colours and patterns is beautiful. I am going to give you one piece of advice, make sure whoever you go with, and no matter the breed, you go with a breeder that is willing to be there for you AFTER the sell. As you know raising livestock is very hard because we can often miss the little things due to untrained eyes when starting with a new animal. If you are interested, this site has a wealth of knowledge about Icelandics as well as great nutritional info that would be invaluable no matter what breed of sheep you choose. goto Lavender Fleece then Icelandic Sheep at the top. I would paste the URL but apparently I can't until I have posted more on here.  Good luck to you with any future flocks you acquire!


----------

